# Looking for lease.



## harleyfwlr (Oct 7, 2017)

I am looking for land to lease or hunting club. Prefer south GA being that I am located central FL. Doesnt need to be a trophy club. would like family friendly being I am 2 daughters I would like to have start hunting with me. If no openings for this season thats fine. Im mainly looking for next year. Possible guest weekends would be a plus! It would be my first club/lease so any tips would also be appreciated.


----------



## Toney Graham (Oct 7, 2017)

*ware county land*

There are several leases on F&W Forestry web sight in Ware county. 50 to 200 acres for around $5.00 per acre if you want a lease.


----------



## harleyfwlr (Oct 7, 2017)

Thank you very much Toney Graham. I will definetly look into this.


----------



## joedublin (Jan 3, 2018)

*give me a call*

Harley...if you find any lease that looks good I could possibly be interested in going in with you to secure it. I'm an 84 year old Army Vet and a life-long deer hunter.Very selective about the size and maturity of the deer that I shoot. I live in Ocala,FL. 352-812-7081. Thanks, Joe


----------

